

Pure Javascript Gameboy Advance Emulator - ILOVEPIE
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/20328726/vbamjs/index.html

======
ILOVEPIE
In pure javascript, uses HTML5/WebGL runs almost every game. Video of a
development version from before I released it:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjCuM6pnI54>

